# Last Minute Constants And Values To Memorize For MCAT?



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Of course, Biology is memorization anyway and so is English vocab list. However, for Physics and Chem, I'm thinking about:

the values of cos and sin for 30 60 90
periodic table upto Krypton
speed of light
permittivity of free space (also in the 1/4 pi form)
permeability of free space (in terms of 4 pi as well)
charge of electron
Planck constant
atomic mass unit value
rest masses of proton electron neutron
molar gas constant
Avagadro's constant
Boltzmann constant
gravitational constant
acceleration of free fall
values of pi, 2 pi, 4 pi

Anything else you guys would like to add or anything I have missed and you feel is of vital importance?

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and the reactivity series / electrode potential series as well as the amino acids mentioned in the FSc syllabus.

Anything else guys?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Karlo ignore mujhe saare


----------



## cursinglion (Jul 1, 2016)

its not like knowing these things would have made a difference


----------



## Futuresurgeon (Sep 9, 2015)

How did Mcat go guys?


----------



## MarriamB (Nov 7, 2016)

Felt like it was an engineering test


----------

